# New A3 engine choices - which would you choose?



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

I'd rather do this as a ranking than a straight poll, but this will work.
Audi is bringing the A3 to North America in late 2004. Assuming the full range of engines (which of course we will never see...) which would you choose?
That is all.....
pollster's note: If you don't choose the 2.0-litre TDI, I will hunt you down and soot in your house!!!


----------



## StattlichPassat (Feb 12, 2001)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

The TDI makes more sense, but I would love me a growlin' V6 under that hood!







Especially for expressway driving.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (StattlichPassat)*

I can't disagree with the 3.2-liter VR6!! That engine will positively rock! This is why I wanted a ranking instead of a poll. The VR6 is my #2 engine.
That said, I'm flabbergasted (nice word eh?) that anyone would choose the 2.0-liter FSI over the 2.0-liter TDI. With both completely stock, the FSI is only 0.4 secs faster in the 0-100 kph. In gear (ie. freeway driving) the TDI would positively smoke it! A simple chip upgrade would get you at least 25% more power (175hp). The FSI (without forced induction) will never touch the chipped TDI - ever.
The icing on the cake of course is the TDI would get about 43 mpg while the FSI can only manage 34 mpg.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

definitely the VR6 out of those choices but the new 2.0t with 200hp may be out by then and i may choose that one based on the $$$ savings


----------



## VenomSLC (Feb 24, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

We are going to be out in the sticks with our new house. Therefore we want TDI mileage and Quattro!
Jim


----------



## dieseldorf (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (VenomSLC)*

Diesel motivation, please!


----------



## tdimeister (Feb 19, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (dieseldorf)*

My following opinion is based on having had both VWs and Audis of various models in our family stable for over two decades, and having had the priviledge of driving an Audi A3 PD 130 in Germany last year.
Not that I don't like it, but rather a question of marketing wisdom on VWoA's part, I don't care much of the idea of bringing the A3 here. While arguments can be made about their versatility, hatchbacks are simply not as popular as sedans in North America. To illustrate, Jettas outsell Golfs by wide margin for what are otherwise very similar cars.
I wouldn't buy one, but I think a 2-door version of the Audi A4 (again neglecting practicality and versatility) would instead be great addition to the 4-door sedan, wagon and cabriolet versions, and a better marketing and product positioning strategy for North America than the A3.
Being that this is an A3 forum, I will avert a war by just chiming into the thread that whatever the case, a TDI option is a must










[Modified by tdimeister, 3:50 PM 4-14-2003]


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
That is all.....
pollster's note: If you don't choose the 2.0-litre TDI, I will hunt you down and soot in your house!!!







[HR][/HR]​OK, scared me into it!


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (CarLuvrSD)*

Actually, the way this is playing out is exactly as I expected. Clearly the 3.2-liter VR6 adn the 2.0-liter TDI are the the two best engines in the proposed line-up. (I know nothing of the 2.0-liter turbo....). 
I also expected more people to choose the VR6. It's hard to change people's minds about something they're used to - look how long it took people to convert from horses to cars!!








D'


----------



## Aspi (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

It's too bad since they already import the A3 in Mexico which is also located in North-America! http://www.audi.com.mx


----------



## G60Jetta2dr (Feb 11, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

Gasser lurker.


----------



## RichieVR (May 13, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (G60Jetta2dr)*

I'm a sucker for 6s, so I'll say the 3.2 VR.


----------



## RED1 (Mar 8, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (RichieVR)*

I want the 2.0 TDI 4 valve with Quattro and DSG.
I would get a custom chip that would not add much torque at peak but hold that torque for alot longer, basically adding horsepower. The DSG only has a 258 lb.ft. torque rating. I would not want to destroy that thing.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (RED1)*

RED1, I like your idea about the chip but I'm afraid that's easier said than done. Below is the torque and hp curve for the 2.0l 16V TDI. Notice that the torque is flat from 1800-2500 rpm. This is electronically controlled. The natural curve would peak much higher in this range. In fact, the current TDIs all exhibit this very high peak. It's the nature of the diesel beast!
All I can say is 200 hp from this motor will be a piece of cake!















D'nardo


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

will the 2.0t eventually make it into the a3's???


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

*Fuel cell.. *
bring it on VW/Audi! 
get your act together or get left behind in the next 12 years...


----------



## ElectronFlux (Jul 29, 2001)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

I read that the 3.2 is due for 2005 model year in an A3.


----------



## colucci (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (ElectronFlux)*

Electroflux, that's exactly what the article says. Model year 2005 means the A3 should be available late 2004.
About fuel cells, that tech. is years away (like 20) from being practical. Where do you make the hydrogen? What fuels those factories? How do you distribute it to the 200,000,000 cars that are on the roads?
I think Audi can stay stealth with their fuel cell developments for 5+ years without any issues. Being first out of the blocks isn't always the best thing to do.
thinking diesel is the stepping stone to a fuel cell future....
D'nardo


----------



## {ownly} (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (fitch)*

word is, they are going away slowly from turbo motors. that's why there will be no A3 turbo. and wi still have no confirmation about the mill that will move the S3 or if there will in fact be an RS3.


----------



## MEDEL514 (Jan 12, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

Turbo Will Never Die!


----------



## {ownly} (Apr 7, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (MEDEL514)*

well as of the latest news, only the TT(not even certain), A4, RS4(not confirmed) and RS6 will remain turbo.
the RS3 is still only a rumor, although a turbo in that one would be quite likely.


----------



## Rafelito (Apr 2, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (tdimeister)*

I think your opinion is a very well thought out opinion. However, I don't think it holds water. If it did I don't think the GTI and Golf line would had done so well in the states. Everywhere you turn there are Golfs and GTIs. They have done extremely well. So while "umpopular" as they may be in your opinion, I think there is a strong market for this car. Just ask some of the crazy dubers in the Bronx! HOllA!


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (Rafelito)*

I just went back and read TDImeister's post. If Audi were to take his advice and make a 2door A4 with a trunk they could count me out. Design efficiency is extremly important to me when I choose a car. The coupe body style may look beter to many people but not to me. I hadn't had to ride in the back of a coupe in a long time until a few weeks ago when I suffered the indignity of having to ride in the back of a friends Escort. I nearly strangled myself on the seat belt getting into the back seat. Getting out wasn't much better. I couldn't see the ground from my position, so when I placed my foot outside to catch my balance I submerged my loafers in a slushy gutter. At least it offers the verstility of a hatchback.
Part of my attraction to European cars is their European design. To me the European (mostly German) approach to car design is far superior. 
Some of the most popular models in America do absolutely nothing for me. Ford sells 300k Tauruses per year. Americans buy millionsof huge overweight lumbering SUV's each year. Honda sells lots of Civic coupes with their choppy ride, tiny trunk and dificult to access rear seat. 
While those cars are very popular, if that was all I had to choose from I'd choose to walk.








Long live design excelence and diversity of choicce! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## deansmilkchug (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

I vote for the 3.2L VR6 but Audi still transversely mounts their engines. Meaning that the car willundersteer like a ****. So we still lose in the end.


----------



## fitch (Aug 9, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

if i could have it my way i would take a 2005 S3 with the new 3.6l 6 with 260-280hp














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (deansmilkchug)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deansmilkchug* »_I vote for the 3.2L VR6 but Audi still transversely mounts their engines. Meaning that the car willundersteer like a ****. So we still lose in the end.










Um....not on the A platform cars (the TT & A Series Audis are built on the VAG A4 platform, the rest are built on the B6)... And logitudinal mounting is a POSITIVE thing to most people, it greatly reduces torque steer that is inherent in transverse mounting with unequal length half shafts. Understeer is easily dialed out of even a semi-decent suspension with careful shock and spring choice... you really need to read up on your Audis...










_Modified by duandcc at 8:32 AM 6-25-2003_


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (duandcc)*

I'd noticed the problems with that post too. I just assumed he didn't really know what he was talking about or had written it poorly so I didn't bother to correct him. 
As far as I know, all Audi's up until the A3 had longitudinal mounted engines. Since the TT and A3 are platform cousins of the Golf they get a tranverse mounted engine to save costs. 
"A" platform is confusing to me because the A6 and A8 start with "A's". I'm assuming you meant the cars that share their chasis design with the VW "A" models. 
With the less powerful engines the torque steer shouldn't be to much of an issue but with the higer powered ones it would be. But most of those will be quattro's so torque steer is pretty much a non issue there as well. That's my oppinion.


----------



## s3GTI (Jan 21, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (CarLuvrSD)*

VR6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## feuerdog (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (s3GTI)*

The most recent issue of Car and Driver has a short article about the A3 coming to North America, and it hints and suggests the engine selctions.
It mentions the dropping of the 1.8T, the intro of the new 16v 2.0, the TT VR6, and the possiblitity of a 360hp range RS6 in the distant future.
Personally, i'd be happy with the 150hp 16v 2.0 in FWD,....but the VR6 options could be better, and the S3 would be an obvious hot choice.
Check this out too:
http://www.rs246.com/pn/module...id=18 


_Modified by feuerdog at 12:04 AM 7-3-2003_


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (feuerdog)*

The new A3 at a glance:
- 3.2-litre V6, 177 kW (241 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: app 6.7 s; top speed app. 245 km/h (from mid-2003 onwards) 
- 2.0-litre FSI, 110 kW (150 bhp), 200 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: 9.1 s; top speed 211 km/h 
- 1.6-litre, 75 kW (102 bhp), 148 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h 11.9 s; top speed 185 km/h 
- 2.0-litre TDI, 103 kW (140 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: 9.5 s; top speed 207 km/h. New: four-valve cylinder head 
- 1.9-litre TDI, 77 kW (105 bhp), 250 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h 11.4 s; top speed 187 km/h 
- 5- or 6-speed manual gearbox, alternatively 6-speed tiptronic 
- For 3.2 quattro and 2.0 TDI as an optional extra: direct shift gearbox DSG with twin clutches (from mid-2003 onwards) 
- Front-wheel drive; quattro permanent all-wheel drive is standard on the 3.2 and available as an option on the 2.0 TDI 
- Running gear: refined version of McPherson front suspension with triangular lower wishbones; new four-link rear suspension for agile, sporty handling 
- New electro-mechanical steering with the degree of power assistance dependent on road speed 
- Either 16- or 17-inch alloy wheels 
- Three equipment lines: Attraction, Ambition, Ambiente 
- Standard equipment includes Easy Entry function for the front seats, electric front windows, central locking with radio-operated remote control, new front seats with crash-active head restraints, sideguard head-level airbag system, ESP 

M.C. Otten



Related links 

· More about RS News
· News by johneroberts

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Most read story in RS News:
RS3 Twin Turbo 350BHP Planned
With these performance figures I would be very tempted with the: - 2.0-litre TDI, 103 kW (140 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: 9.5 s; top speed 207 km/h. New: four-valve cylinder head 
But if they make the 2.0 FSI standard in North America I may skip the TDI and save my money. 0-60 in 9 secs is quick enough to satisfy me while burning clean and getting excelent fuel economy.


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (feuerdog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *feuerdog* »_ the S3 would be an obvious hot choice.
_Modified by feuerdog at 12:04 AM 7-3-2003_

Alas, the USA is NOT going to get the S3. The S3 is a 3door and we will only get the 5-door. The best we can hope for is an A3 Vr6 quattro...


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (CarLuvrSD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CarLuvrSD* »_The new A3 at a glance:
- 3.2-litre V6, 177 kW (241 bhp), 320 Nm torque. 0-100 km/h: *app 6.7 s*; top speed app. 245 km/h (from mid-2003 onwards) 


Why on earth is that so high?







241 hp in a hittle hatch back and it can only get to 62mph in 6.7? My CGT with only 130 HP gets to 60 in the low/mid 7's...


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (duandcc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duandcc* »_
Why on earth is that so high?







241 hp in a hittle hatch back and it can only get to 62mph in 6.7? My CGT with only 130 HP gets to 60 in the low/mid 7's...









3200 lbs of automatic this and power everyting? All that technology, rigid body structure and silece ad weight to the car. Your Coupe GT is light. 
Ooh ooh, I know! Take the same engine and put it into a POLO!


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (CarLuvrSD)*

Yes, it is heavier. my CGT weighs in at about 2,500#, so that's about 19 pounds per HP...and the S3 is about 13 pounds per hp, it should blow my doors off in 0-60 but from the #s posted here it won't.


----------



## CarLuvrSD (Jan 15, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (duandcc)*

In that case I suspect that its real world performance will be better.


----------



## YoungOne (May 8, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

1. 3.2L V6 247 hp quattro
2. 2.0L Diesel (240- lb-ft!!







!)


----------



## machspeedvw (Jan 21, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (CarLuvrSD)*

As long as I can get a European car without the European gas prices I'll take the V6.
Mmmmm....


----------



## Black20th (Jul 3, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

Def. the 3.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KARMANN_16V (Aug 25, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (GTI1.8)*

I don't think that Audi is gonna bring any Diesels soon to NA (even though a TDI Quattro would rock). It's that luxury image thing....


----------



## S4TAN (Nov 8, 2003)

The 3.2V6 Quattro will not be badged a VR6 or ever desribed as one by audi, just thought i'd tell you. The VR6 is long gone just one the passat/jetta/golf now.
I would have a 3.2V6 with the DSG box and a Votex body kit - btw these cars are great to drive could do with maybe a bit more pace to 60 high fives instead of mid sixes would be good but I imagine we will get that with forth coming S3 and RS3 models.
TDI quattros are good but the quattro seriously dents the mpg from around 45 down to low to mid 30's. Diesel Audis sell better than anyother over here, as do diesel BMWs and Mercs. So strange thinking on the image part - but then again I never will understand the american car market.











_Modified by S4TAN at 9:40 PM 11-22-2003_


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: (S4TAN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4TAN* »_The VR6 is long gone just one the passat/jetta/golf now.

_Modified by S4TAN at 9:40 PM 11-22-2003_








I think somethingmust be lost in the translation from English English to American English?


----------



## CorradoChaos'92 (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? ({ownly})*

your right about the RS6...drove a 2004 today









im lucky that i experienced being held against the drivers seat as a result of the bi-turbo 450hp powerplant








VR6 all the way! but diesel to be more realistic for the near future.


----------



## dslman (Dec 3, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (dieseldorf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieseldorf* »_Diesel motivation, please!


----------



## hookdub (Nov 21, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (colucci)*

Get a 1.8T and were talkin


----------



## Lima (Oct 27, 2002)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (hookdub)*

Gotta be the V6 with US fuel prices.


----------



## MML (Dec 10, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (StattlichPassat)*

Of those choices I think you have to go 3.2V6. I would possibly choose the 2.0T if it is made available. It would get better MPG than the V6.


----------



## billzcat1 (Sep 10, 2001)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (duandcc)*

With respect to transverse vs longitudinal mount: the A3 is transverse and is based on the VW "A4" golf/jetta chassis - same as the new beetle and Audi TT. 
The rest of the Audis are long. mount. Maybe you should read up on your Audis.
Understeer is built into most Audis because it is SAFE for an inexperience driver. They are obviously playing it safe y giving us suspension that yields to understeer. 
Part of the reason long-mount Audis understeer has to do with quattro - by supplying driven power to the front wheels, it necessitates an engine hanging out entirely in front of them. This upsets the balance of the car. A well balanced FWD car typically has the motor mounted between the strut towers, much further back than any long-mount FWD or quattro car. 
Transverse mount has more potential for handling in a FWD chassis. Even in a lot of AWD applications I think it is preferable. Alas, I love Audis so I'll live with the current setup.
And to get back to the topic: I voted TDI as I can't argue with the torque or economy.


----------



## Giancarlo (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (billzcat1)*

After driving the New A3 3 door in 2.0FSI I can tell you that most enthusiast will not be happy with this engine. It's not very fast at all, althought we must consider that I live at 3000ft above sea level. But still this feels like a Golf 2.0 with 115hp.
The chassis, suspension and steering is a huge improvement, and I mean huge over the last A3. 
If Audi want to keep it's upmarket imagine in the states I would be surprised at them offering this engine. 
The 2.016V FSI Turbo is supposed to come soon and this would be a better base engine. 
I will drive the V6 within the next month and see how the chassis and suspension feel with 240hp and quattro attached.


----------



## LuvMyVDub1.8T (Dec 6, 2001)

i would definately take the 2.0T and chip it with a larger turbo. i'd need more hp on my "new Audi" than i have on my "old golf".
=D
otherwise a stage 3 turbo 3.2 VR6 quattro sounds nice as well!
>=D


----------



## mdmjetta4 (Nov 11, 2003)

*Re: New A3 engine choices - which would you choose? (StattlichPassat)*

i would pic the v6. there fast! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rkuehn (Jan 16, 2001)

If I read the Audi UK site correctly, AWD is only available with the top-end model. Other Audi's (i.e. A4 with 4- or 6-cyl) offer AWd throughout the range. What's the deal?
(And I can't believe the 3-door is not coming to the USA. But this is the same company that gave us the Phaeton and a $40k SUV while the overall financial performance of the company suffers. This company needn't be such an underperformer. Ditto for Saab.)


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

*Re: (rkuehn)*

Does anyone know if the 3.2 is going to offered as a 6 speed and not with DSG. Sorry I only want 1 clutch and i would like to use my left foot to depress it.


----------



## zuren (Sep 26, 2000)

*Re: (gotpsi)*

I'll be watching the new A3 with the 2.0 TDI very closely. N. America is too closely tied to the traditional gasoline engine and the gas prices this summer are going to hurt, so the idea of TDI and the option to run Biodiesel is becoming more and more attractive. If Audi can offer an attractive, powerful, quattro, fuel efficient vehicle, I will definitely be game!!! 
I just signed up to be notified when Audi will be releasing their credit card to earn credit toward the purchase of one of their vehicles so I'm already planning!!










_Modified by zuren1cs at 8:20 PM 4-7-2004_


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

Is there any word on what the engine choices will be for NA? 
I'm sure the 3.2 will come, but the others don't look very likely. Especially since they are both 9+ sec 0-100km/h - which is slower than everything with a 1.8t. 
The 2.0 TDI sounds good, and maybe it has a chance of making it over in the A3 since Passats just arrived on NA shores with that engine. 
Personally I'd be happy with the high output 1.8t from the TT mated to a DSG, but its probably not gonna happen.










_Modified by hotani at 12:59 PM 4-12-2004_


----------



## hotani (Dec 4, 2000)

*Re: (hotani)*

from this article:

_Quote »_
Audi A3 will come to Canada
Canada will at long last get the Audi A3, since VW of America has decided to import the upscale version of the VW Golf to North America next summer.
According to Jennifer Cortez of the Detroit-based firm, Canada and the U.S. will get the five-door version of the compact car in May or June of next year, but not the three-door version of the A3 that's already on sale in Europe, or at least not yet.
There are no pictures of the five-door model yet, but it's essentially a Golf in a more refined package. Cortez says photos of the A3 that we'll get might be available in a couple of months.
Cortez says the engines will likely be the *1.8T inline-four and the 3.2-litre* from the Audi TT coupe/roadster.
Audi of America tested the old A3 model around Los Angeles for many years, but the thought was that it just wasn't right for North America. But now that Audi's chief competitors (BMW and Mercedes-Benz) are on the verge of bringing in smaller and less-expensive new models, VW apparently wants to compete in the market as well.
Bernice Holman, VW of America's PR person for Canada, says that she expects the A3 ''should be a good seller'' here.


----------



## MildSeven (Oct 23, 2002)

*Re: (hotani)*

is this still happening or what?


----------



## spoilsport (May 16, 1999)

An A3 2.0 TDI is my current dream car. I'd definitely want the DSG. Quattro would be the cherry on top!!


----------

